# Colby's face in the camra :)



## 22Animallover22 (Apr 6, 2011)

He wanted a close up


----------



## Yuki_Onna (Apr 29, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I have so many close-ups its crazy, I think I get about 15 close-ups for every one good picture. It's awesome!


----------

